# Clearfork



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

well looks like i will be trying clearfork tomorrow for bass.... havent done very good there yet any tips???? catch photo and release of course thnx in advance for any help


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you fishing from a boat or shore? If it's shore, I really don't know but if it's a boat, I might have some suggestions that will help.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

sorry shoulda stated a bit more info lol i will be in a boat will probably fish from about 8a till about 1p or 2p u can pm me if u want


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

Any luck? Usually do well up shallow targeting weed edges. But if the shallows are slow I'll back into the channel and crank the edges and turns. Top water can be good now as well.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

some stuff came up and we didnt get to go...hopefully will be hitting it up this coming week depending on work schedule... thnx for the info i will post results when i get out


----------

